# Steam Summer Sale: That's the sound of your wallet weeping. Listen.



## Justin (Jun 30, 2011)

*The Steam Summer Sale
That's the sound of your wallet weeping. Listen.*




So I didn't see a thread already and I figure this is fairly big enough for it's own thread...

The Steam Summer Sale is on now! Um, I mean the Summer Camp Sale! If you can get Steam to load up. It runs June 30th to July 10th. If you can get the website to load. Good luck with that. No, really.

If you can't get the website to load or for whatever other reason you can't see them and you're just dying to know what's on sale, check back here daily for a text-only version of the sales!

TIP: If you see a game that you want that isn't in a daily sale yet but is still on a sale, don't buy it until the last day just in case it goes on a greater discount on a daily deal sometime in the rest of the sale!

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 7th​​*

*Sanctum $3.75
Counter-Strike: Source $5
Counter-Strike: Source + Garry's Mod $6.24
Counter-Strike Complet $7.50		
Street Fighter IV	 $15
Cities XL 2011 $8
Dead Rising 2 $20
Audio Surf $1.50
Quake Collection $7.50
Quake III Arena + Team Arena $5
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light $3.74
Tomb Raider: Underworld $7.50
Tomb Raider: Anniversary $2.50
Tomb Raider: Legend $5
Company of Heroes Complete Pack $12.50
Company of Heroes $2.50
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts $5
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor $5
Command and Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight $4
Command and Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath $4
Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars $6
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 $4
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising $4		
Risen $10.20
Rift $10*​
*Daily Sales for July 5th​​*

*Sid Meier's Civilization V $25
King Arthur Collection	$4.50
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl $5
STALKER: Call of Pripyat $3.74
STALKER: Clear Sky $2.50
Need For Speed Pack	$35
Monday Night Combat	$3.74
Wings of Prey $4.50
Guild Wars Trilogy $15
AI War: Fleet Command $3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare $10
Beat Hazard $2.50
Monkey Island: Special Edition Bundle $7.50
Deus Ex GoTY $2.50
Deus Ex: Invisible War $2.50*​
*Daily Sales for July 4th​​*

*DOOM 3 + franchise $6.24
DOOM Pack Complete $8.74
Fallout: New Vegas + franchise $14.99
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword + franchise $3.74
Mount & Blade: Complete $12.49
Frozen Synapse TWO-PACK	 $12.49
Trine $1.99
Singularity $7.49
Serious Sam HD: Gold Edition $7.99
Homefront $24.99
Bully: Scholarship Edition $3.74
RUSE + franchise $10.19
Alpha Protocol $4.99
Bionic Commando: Rearmed + franchise $4.99
The Bionic Commando Pack $12.49*​
*Daily Sales for July 3rd​​*

*Transformers: War for Cybertron $7.49
Kane and Lynch 2 + franchise $4.99
Defense Grid: The Awakening $2.49
Two Worlds II $17.00
Men of War: Assault Squad $8.74
Sniper Ghost Warrior $4.99
Dragon Age II + franchise $35.99
Torchlight $2.99
Tropico 3 + franchise	 $3.74
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 $19.99
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood + franchise $19.99
Arma II + franchise $19.99*​
*Daily Sales for July 2nd​​*

*Half-Life complete $9.99
Half-Life 2: Episode Two $1.99
Hoard $2.99
Aliens vs. Predator $4.99
Plants vs. Zombies GOTY $3.39
Super Meat Boy $7.49
Football Manager 2011 $9.99
Fable III $24.99
Darksiders $4.99
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 pack $9.99
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 $5.00
Bioshock 1 4.99
Bioshock 2 4.99
Magicka $3.39
Resident Evil 5 $14.99*​
*Daily Sales for July 1st​​*

*Total War: SHOGUN 2 $29.99
Call of Duty: Black Ops $40.19
Grand Theft Auto Classics $7.49
Dungeons - Steam Special Edition $13.59
Devil May Cry 4 $9.99
Just Cause 2 $4.99
Railworks 2 $8.74
Braid $2.49
Spacechem $5.09
Hamilton's Great Adventure $4.99
Heroes of Might and Magic Pack $4.99
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic $2.49*​
*Daily Sales for June 30th​​*

*Oblivion GoTY $6.80
The Witcher 2 $33.50
Borderlands	$5
Lead and Gold: Gangs of the Wild West $1.50
Medal of Honor $10.19
Operation Flashpoint: Red River $29.24
Dawn of War II: Retribution $15
Blood Bowl Legendary Edition	$13.59
BIT.TRIP BEAT $2.50
BIT.TRIP RUNNER $2.50
Test Drive Unlimited 2 $10
Recettear: An Item Shop's Tale $5
Back to the Future: The Game $12.50*​


----------



## Fillfall (Jun 30, 2011)

Justin said:


> So I didn't see a thread already and I figure this is fairly big enough for it's own thread...
> 
> The Steam Summer Sale is on now! Um, I mean the Summer Camp Sale! If you can get Steam to load up. It runs June 30th to July 10th. If you can get the website to load. Good luck with that. No, really.
> 
> ...


 
Looks pretty good, although I don't use my computer for gaming.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2011)

Goodbye money, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 30, 2011)

So, do the prizes change daily or are they the only ones available?

The Character Pack for Killing Floor and the Monday Night Combat Gear look like the only prizes worth getting, maybe that AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA map pack too.


----------



## Justin (Jun 30, 2011)

-Aaron said:


> So, do the prizes change daily or are they the only ones available?
> 
> The Character Pack for Killing Floor and the Monday Night Combat Gear look like the only prizes worth getting, maybe that AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA map pack too.


 
No, those Prizes are all the same every day as far as I know. Also for everyone: Steam Summer Camp Sale FAQ on Steam Support! Cool fact from the FAQ is that you'll still be able to complete previous day's sales. So say if Swords and Soilders HD goes on a daily sale 3 days from now, you'll still be able to get the ticket for it!

I want the Portal 2 skin and the TF2 Shades.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my gosh, this is so exciting! =D So many sales all over the place! I can't decide if I want Oblivion or not... Oh, who am I kidding >A<


----------



## «Jack» (Jun 30, 2011)

GODDAMMIT. 
Guess who didn't listen when people said to hold off until summer for Oblivion and SMB?


----------



## SockHead (Jun 30, 2011)

Just got Borderlands


----------



## Brad (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing really except for Borderlands.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 30, 2011)

Brad said:


> Nothing really except for Borderlands.


 
Ha, ha ha. Nothing except Borderlands. That's classic!

Also, because it's exactly how I feel in times like this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug1oANFRDec


----------



## Brad (Jun 30, 2011)

AndyB said:


> Ha, ha ha. Nothing except Borderlands. That's classic!
> 
> Also, because it's exactly how I feel in times like this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug1oANFRDec


 
Ha Never gets old!


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 30, 2011)

picked up oblivion and bit.trip runner

if everyday genius: square logic goes on sale, i'm gonna buy a few copies for giving away.  amazing game.


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2011)

Another day, another deal set!

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 1st​​*

*Total War: SHOGUN 2 $29.99
Call of Duty: Black Ops $40.19
Grand Theft Auto Classics $7.49
Dungeons - Steam Special Edition $13.59
Devil May Cry 4 $9.99
Just Cause 2 $4.99
Railworks 2 $8.74
Braid $2.49
Spacechem $5.09
Hamilton's Great Adventure $4.99
Heroes of Might and Magic Pack $4.99
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic $2.49*​


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 1, 2011)

alongside star wars KotoR is batlefront 2 and a few other star wars games (it's a franchise-wide sale), which yeti and myself are going to play soon enough.  apparently it's an amazing (if not old) multiplayer game, so if you were interested.. 

thanks again, bro.


----------



## Conor (Jul 1, 2011)

GTA Classics and Just Cause 2 are fantastic deals.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 1, 2011)

Conor said:


> GTA Classics and Just Cause 2 are fantastic deals.


 I would second this, only san andreas was on sale just last week.

san andreas is the best out of the classics pack, the others will probably not see near as much playtime if you're like me.

just cause 2 is pure lollery if your computer can handle it, though.


----------



## Caius (Jul 1, 2011)

I bought GTA classics and DMC4


----------



## Tigergirl511 (Jul 1, 2011)

I need more gift cards :s


----------



## Brad (Jul 1, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> batlefront 2


 
Saw this and freaked out. Battlefront 1 & 2 made up most of my elementary years.


----------



## Justin (Jul 2, 2011)

... your wallet... dying...

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 2nd​​*

*Half-Life complete $9.99
Half-Life 2: Episode Two $1.99
Hoard $2.99
Aliens vs. Predator $4.99
Plants vs. Zombies GOTY $3.39
Super Meat Boy $7.49
Football Manager 2011 $9.99
Fable III $24.99
Darksiders $4.99
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 pack $9.99
Battlefield: Bad Company 2 $5.00
Bioshock 1 4.99
Bioshock 2 4.99
Magicka $3.39
Resident Evil 5 $14.99*​


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 2, 2011)

>Super Meat Boy achievement
>I bought SMB on Direct2Drive

WHAT
Also, I bought KOTOR and JC2 yesterday, and Magicka today.


----------



## Caius (Jul 2, 2011)

Not too keen on today's sales. I was looking at fable but I've already beaten the heck out of it on the Xbox.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 2, 2011)

i bought magicka and hoard, today.  hoard is a decent little arcade indie game, try the demo.  i wouldn't have bought it full price, but i figured i'd play it.. eventually.

@jack: GET REKT


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 2, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> i bought magicka and hoard, today.  hoard is a decent little arcade indie game, try the demo.  i wouldn't have bought it full price, but i figured i'd play it.. eventually.
> 
> @jack: GET REKT


 
REKT?


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 2, 2011)

?Jack? said:


> REKT?


 YA
GET REKT


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2011)

Here we go again...

*Daily Sales for July 3rd​​*

*Transformers: War for Cybertron $7.49
Kane and Lynch 2 + franchise $4.99
Defense Grid: The Awakening $2.49
Two Worlds II $17.00
Men of War: Assault Squad $8.74
Sniper Ghost Warrior $4.99
Dragon Age II + franchise $35.99
Torchlight $2.99
Tropico 3 + franchise	 $3.74
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 $19.99
Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood + franchise $19.99
Arma II + franchise $19.99*​


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2011)

Only thing I'm debating about buying is Tropico. Probably won't buy anything, though.


----------



## Caius (Jul 3, 2011)

Gettin dat assassins creed franchise.


----------



## Justin (Jul 3, 2011)

What I've bought so far:
Just Cause 2

What I plan on buying if it goes on sale for at least so much:
Brink (50%)
Mass Effect 1 and 2 (75%)

What about you guys?


----------



## «Jack» (Jul 3, 2011)

Justin said:


> What I've bought so far:
> Just Cause 2
> 
> What I plan on buying if it goes on sale for at least so much:
> ...


Bought:
Just Cause 2
Magicka + some DLC (Nippon, Vietnam, and Marshlands, I think)
KotOR
Tropico 3 Gold Edition

Plan on buying:
Nothing els... What am I saying. I'll probably end up buying anything remotely interesting the moment it goes on sale.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 3, 2011)

Bought: 
Back to the Future
Stubbs the Zombie
A few gifts.

Plans:
None really, I'll just watch out for super cheap games


----------



## Caius (Jul 4, 2011)

DEM GIFTS <3 

I love you andy :[


----------



## Justin (Jul 4, 2011)

Which one of you is crying?

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 4th​​*

*DOOM 3 + franchise $6.24
DOOM Pack Complete $8.74
Fallout: New Vegas + franchise $14.99
Mount & Blade: With Fire and Sword + franchise $3.74
Mount & Blade: Complete $12.49
Frozen Synapse TWO-PACK	 $12.49
Trine $1.99
Singularity $7.49
Serious Sam HD: Gold Edition $7.99
Homefront $24.99
Bully: Scholarship Edition $3.74
RUSE + franchise $10.19
Alpha Protocol $4.99
Bionic Commando: Rearmed + franchise $4.99
The Bionic Commando Pack $12.49*​


----------



## Caius (Jul 4, 2011)

bought fallout for my roomie.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 5, 2011)

Justin said:


> Which one of you is crying?
> 
> Click here to go to Steam
> 
> ...


 >doom 3 is $5 later today
>people paid $1.25 extra because they got it off the bat
>valve being valve.jpg


----------



## Brad (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought SW Battlefront II.

I'm thinking about Fallout NV or Mount and Blade: WFAS.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 5, 2011)

So far, I bought Trine and Bit.Trip Beat. I dunno if I'll buy anything else, but we'll see...


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2011)

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 5th​​*

*Sid Meier's Civilization V $25
King Arthur Collection	$4.50
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl $5
STALKER: Call of Pripyat $3.74
STALKER: Clear Sky $2.50
Need For Speed Pack	$35
Monday Night Combat	$3.74
Wings of Prey $4.50
Guild Wars Trilogy $15
AI War: Fleet Command $3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare $10
Beat Hazard $2.50
Monkey Island: Special Edition Bundle $7.50
Deus Ex GoTY $2.50
Deus Ex: Invisible War $2.50*​
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Buying the Beat Hazard Ultra DLC for a whooping $1.24 today. I also bought Serious Sam HD: The Second Encounter yesterday. Still waiting for Brink to go on sale...


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 5, 2011)

I just bought Portal 2. Class starts in... well, tomorrow--but if anyone wants to play co-op, hit me up.


----------



## Brad (Jul 5, 2011)

Is Monday Night Combat fun?


----------



## Justin (Jul 5, 2011)

Brad said:


> Is Monday Night Combat fun?


 
I loved it for the $15 I paid for it. At 3.74 it's a steal. It's class based team shooter (TF2! ) with towers (tower defence!) and little robots! (creeps/minions) (DOTA!)


----------



## Brad (Jul 5, 2011)

Might just get it then.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 5, 2011)

i didn't find it nearly as fun as tf2

AI war is amazing, and the full pack for a dollar and fifty cents more is an absolute steal if you like RTS and grand scheme games.

also, beat hazard ultra.  get up in here.


----------



## Psychonaut (Jul 5, 2011)

Justin said:


> Still waiting for Brink to go on sale...





Spoiler



it won't.



Spoiler


----------



## Justin (Jul 7, 2011)

Whooooooooosh. That's the sound of me missing a day.

Click here to go to Steam

*Daily Sales for July 7th​​*

*Sanctum $3.75
Counter-Strike: Source $5
Counter-Strike: Source + Garry's Mod $6.24
Counter-Strike Complet $7.50		
Street Fighter IV	 $15
Cities XL 2011 $8
Dead Rising 2 $20
Audio Surf $1.50
Quake Collection $7.50
Quake III Arena + Team Arena $5
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light $3.74
Tomb Raider: Underworld $7.50
Tomb Raider: Anniversary $2.50
Tomb Raider: Legend $5
Company of Heroes Complete Pack $12.50
Company of Heroes $2.50
Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts $5
Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor $5
Command and Conquer 4: Tiberian Twilight $4
Command and Conquer 3: Kane's Wrath $4
Command and Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars $6
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 $4
Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 - Uprising $4		
Risen $10.20
Rift $10*​


----------



## Brad (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, I dont see anything other than Garry's Mod or CS:S thats really "tickles my fancy", if you will.


----------

